# Phrag. (Fritz Schomburg x fischeri)



## Drorchid (Jul 16, 2013)

Our first 2nd generation kovachii cross opened! I crossed Phrag. Fritz Schomburg (=besseae x kovachii) onto Phag. fischeri. My goal was to make a more compact plant, with relatively big flowers, that would still be "round" in shape. I think I succeeded! Of all the 1st and 2nd generation kovachii hybrids this is by far most the most compact one. The plant is about 5 cm tall and 20 cm wide. The flower stem is 23 cm tall. The flower itself is 7 by 6 cm, and the petals are almost 3 cm wide.

Flower:




Side Flower:




Plant:




Comparison with a Phrag. besseae:




Robert


----------



## fbrem (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

unbelievable!!  Yay besseae hybrids! oke:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome "old fashioned" pink color!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 16, 2013)

Sweeeet!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2013)

Love the color!


----------



## Carkin (Jul 16, 2013)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 16, 2013)

Very nice. The flower looks fairly large considering it's 1/2 fischeri. The petals are nice, full, round and flat. It seems like most of the less than ideal characteristics of kovachii have been overcome, now it's time to start working on intense coloration.


----------



## eteson (Jul 16, 2013)

love it!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 17, 2013)

Very cool!!!! I like it a lot !!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Jul 17, 2013)

Definitely a cross you must be pleased with. I really like this!


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 17, 2013)

Very nice.

Chuck


----------



## eaborne (Jul 24, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 24, 2013)

OK, I like it too. Is there any signs of having multiple blooms?


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 25, 2013)

A promising development - I love small plants with big flowers.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 26, 2013)

This is a very nice hybrid! Good genes mixing!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 26, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 27, 2013)

very pretty colour and pleasing shape


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice and Interesting cross!


----------

